# Home roasting espresso vs filter



## alanmason (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi,

I roast with a Hive home roaster and can get some decent results. I usually dump very soon after first crack has ended as I generally enjoy lighter roasts that I brew with a French press or aeropress. I have just got a Gaggia classic pro and am going to roast some beans specifically for espresso. Is there any difference in the roast for espresso compared to filter, should I alter the profile in any way? I know that the grind setting is much finer but is the roast level different?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@alanmason - there's no reason why it should be any different, providing you have a capable espresso machine which is able to extract it. Try it, you never know, but with an unmodded GC it might be tricky due to very poor temperature control and high pressure set as default.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

No reason it would be different but you will find espresso is much less forgiving of roast defects like scorching and burning and requires a more even roast by nature.


----------

